# Being a minor,  but not being able to tell,  what I'm worried about.



## Paprika Gremlin (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi,  I'm Paprika.  This year I got my first fullsuit at age 16.  This year I'll be wearing her to two conventions; an anime con and a fur con,  both in Texas.  However I'm scared.  I've heard stories about some people being a little too touchy,  about asking weird things and such.  And even being online (furry amino and Facebook,  both of which paprika is my icon ).  People cannot tell I'm a minor unless I specify,  I've been offered pictures and been asked to participate in "special" roleplays (all of which I have declined too).  But through a screen it's easy to say "no".  People can't touch you without your permission online, and such.  The thing is,  when I'm suiting,  you can't tell I'm a minor.  I'm scared that when I'm dancing,  or making friends.  Someone is going to touch me in a weird way,  or I'll be asked to strange room parties or the such.  I've been in the fandom since I was ten.  I understand that there's just some creepers in the world.  However is there anyway I can prevent it.  Is there anyway I can make sure I don't feel too uncomfortable.  My brother who is 26 will be my handler for the day portion of the anime con,  of which I won't be wearing paprika very much,  and at night during the rave,  both my parents will be my handlers while I'm in suit.  And while at the fur con, my parents will be my handlers for the duration of the convention.  But still,  is there any way to make sure I'm safe? I feel like I'm blowing things out of proportion,  or worrying too much.  Heck,  maybe I've just been listening to too many convention horror stories.  The furry fandom has been my second home for so long,  I've meant so many wonderful friends in it,  but I just want to try and make sure one creeper doesn't get too friendly.  I'm not very experienced with public suiting.  I've only taken paps out once to get photos.  Any and all advice is really appreciated.  I just want to have a fun time.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 28, 2018)

I have never been to convention like this but i have heard they are guarded and safe. If something happens you can call for guard cannot you?
Those things can happen anywhere, at the club, at work anywhere but complexes like these are guarded as i said. If your parents will be there then you are even safer arent you?
I would still suggest to get yourself something to protect yourself like telescopic baton or knuckle duster but it's only my mentality (im from Eastern Europe)

Btw it is nice to meet you


----------



## Paprika Gremlin (Jul 28, 2018)

N


HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I have never been to convention like this but i have heard they are guarded and safe. If something happens you can call for guard cannot you?
> Those things can happen anywhere, at the club, at work anywhere but complexes like these are guarded as i said. If your parents will be there then you are even safer arent you?
> I would still suggest to get yourself something to protect yourself like telescopic baton or knuckle duster but it's only my mentality (im from Eastern Europe)
> 
> Btw it is nice to meet you




Nice to meet you too uwu


----------



## FoxyForest (Jul 28, 2018)

You should wear a badge stating you're a minor, should help a little.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, Paprika. I understand your concerns. 

Cons in general are rather safe, but nothing is a certainty. There is always that one moron, asshole and/or respect-lacking douche, so it's better to be safe than sorry. Taking precautions is a good idea in that regard, and knowing what to do in different scenarios. 

Well, for one, you're going to need to clearly let people know that if they act as if they may grab you in an inappropriate manner, you tell them that you are very uncomfortable with it if or when they do, or they are about to. If they don't listen, make a threat that you will report them to staff. With manners, of course. 

Same goes for backroom shit. Do not follow or listen to strangers. *PERIOD. *Doesn't matter if they offer fun, candy, money, or other stuff. Follow your brother around during daytime and parents during the evening. Do not stray away from them at any given time. Do not trust strangers, no matter how tempting it may be. Because they may have ulterior motives. If they persist, contact a member of staff. I honestly can't stress this enough. If someone is pestering you, do not hesitate to contact a member of staff. 

A knuckleduster or a baton is IMO too strong a measure. But I'd recommend taking some self-defense courses in case you ever need to defend yourself. Be it at a con or later in life. It's a lot better to have the knowledge and not have the need to use it rather than needing the knowledge but you don't have it if something ever happens.

These suggestions are my advice in how you can deal with different things that may happen.



FoxyForest said:


> You should wear a badge stating you're a minor, should help a little.


^ Also this.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 28, 2018)

With family members as handlers I’m sure they’re going to keep a close watch and in case anything happens that you aren’t able to notice because you’re in suit they will always be there to step in. Worst case scenario people at cons are very friendly and any sort of harrassment can easily be dealt with if you tell your friendly neighborhood staff member. They don’t take that sort of thing lightly and if someone is being innapropriate towards you they will be able to take action to make sure that person is removed from the con. Have a good time at the con, just remember to use common sense such as denying any weird invites to peoples rooms and speak up if someone touches you or makes weird comments!

Don’t worry about it too much! c:


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 28, 2018)

It is good that you will have family acting as your handlers and they will be your first defense.
Make sure that they don't just understand you vocal indications of distress but also visual indications just in case your voice can not be heard. I believe Pocari Roo did a video on these visual signals.
I have not suited myself but from what I understand if a suitter crosses there arms held flat across there chest then there not happy with the situation there in and may need help. Don't worry about breaking the magic, if you are in trouble for any reason take the head off.

With the organised events safety of the attendees is a top priority and there will be staff there to help. If you have any problems talk with them. The idea is to be able to have a happy and enjoyable time.

If someone approaches you in a way you don't like then be clear to them about it. If it is just a mistake because they did not realize that your a minor they will understand. If someone does not respect this and your boundaries then let it be known to your handlers and if necessary the event organisers.

Make sure that your handlers have with them all the supplies you may need which includes plenty of water.

Some other safety tips that apply no matter your age. Never leave a drink unattended, be very careful about accepting drinks from strangers (best to politely decline), stay with the people your with and take care not to get separated from them, don't go off with anyone you don't know, don't go anywhere by yourself.

Sorry to hear that you have had some problems with people online. It is not pleasant when this happens. But it is good to see that you have the ability to express your boundaries in these circumstances.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jul 30, 2018)

Now you scared me!
I always thought that the worst thing at furry con to run into is a way too friendly bit drank socially immature nerd who won't leave you unless explicitly told to fuck off.
Furry con is apparently more dangerous when all mentioned precautions are reasonable. Should I carry a small gun just for sure if I attend one?


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 30, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> Now you scared me!
> I always thought that the worst thing at furry con to run into is a way too friendly bit drank socially immature nerd who won't leave you unless explicitly told to fuck off.
> Furry con is apparently more dangerous when all mentioned precautions are reasonable. Should I carry a small gun just for sure if I attend one?



It is all down to taking sensible precautions which can be applied to any situation in life. As I have mentioned before I have not been to a con yet but I do regularly attend a furmeet. Although I go by myself to the meets I have family and friends that know where I am going and when I will lightly be home. If I will be returning at a different time I will let them know. The meets are at a very public place with exceptional transport links. If I do have alcoholic beverages I stay within my limits. Basically just use common sense.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

Ban minors in the fandom! >:U


----------



## Nihles (Aug 13, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> Now you scared me!
> I always thought that the worst thing at furry con to run into is a way too friendly bit drank socially immature nerd who won't leave you unless explicitly told to fuck off.
> Furry con is apparently more dangerous when all mentioned precautions are reasonable. Should I carry a small gun just for sure if I attend one?


Even some of the pro-gun furs on here will probably tell you that this is a bad idea.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 13, 2018)

Paprika Gremlin said:


> Hi,  I'm Paprika.  This year I got my first fullsuit at age 16.  This year I'll be wearing her to two conventions; an anime con and a fur con,  both in Texas.  However I'm scared.  I've heard stories about some people being a little too touchy,  about asking weird things and such.  And even being online (furry amino and Facebook,  both of which paprika is my icon ).  People cannot tell I'm a minor unless I specify,  I've been offered pictures and been asked to participate in "special" roleplays (all of which I have declined too).  But through a screen it's easy to say "no".  People can't touch you without your permission online, and such.  The thing is,  when I'm suiting,  you can't tell I'm a minor.  I'm scared that when I'm dancing,  or making friends.  Someone is going to touch me in a weird way,  or I'll be asked to strange room parties or the such.  I've been in the fandom since I was ten.  I understand that there's just some creepers in the world.  However is there anyway I can prevent it.  Is there anyway I can make sure I don't feel too uncomfortable.  My brother who is 26 will be my handler for the day portion of the anime con,  of which I won't be wearing paprika very much,  and at night during the rave,  both my parents will be my handlers while I'm in suit.  And while at the fur con, my parents will be my handlers for the duration of the convention.  But still,  is there any way to make sure I'm safe? I feel like I'm blowing things out of proportion,  or worrying too much.  Heck,  maybe I've just been listening to too many convention horror stories.  The furry fandom has been my second home for so long,  I've meant so many wonderful friends in it,  but I just want to try and make sure one creeper doesn't get too friendly.  I'm not very experienced with public suiting.  I've only taken paps out once to get photos.  Any and all advice is really appreciated.  I just want to have a fun time.


Having handlers you can trust goes a very long way. Especially since they are older, they will be able to recognize warning signs on the small chance you do run into someone who is no good.  If your family hasn't ever watched you before, recommend they look up some tutorials, Pocari being my go to pick for all questions fursuiting.  



Spoiler: Pocari!


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 16, 2018)

You can also try to get a badge that says no hugs or such: anthrocon.livejournal.com: anthrocon if that would make you feel any better. Of course acting that way isn't right whether or not you're a minor but I'm sorry you have to feel scared like that. No hugs badges and such are also important for furries in general because you can't see well so if someone comes up and hugs you by surprise some people get really scared/startled and could accidentally end up hurting them self or the other person or loosing their balance or something.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 16, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> You can also try to get a badge that says no hugs or such: anthrocon.livejournal.com: anthrocon if that would make you feel any better. Of course acting that way isn't right whether or not you're a minor but I'm sorry you have to feel scared like that. No hugs badges and such are also important for furries in general because you can't see well so if someone comes up and hugs you by surprise some people get really scared/startled and could accidentally end up hurting them self or the other person or loosing their balance or something.


I totally forgot about badges! Yeah, a badge that says hi! I'm a minor! or something to that effect is a great idea.


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 16, 2018)

Nihles said:


> I totally forgot about badges! Yeah, a badge that says hi! I'm a minor! or something to that effect is a great idea.



Is that good self defense or is it a creep magnet?


----------

